# Nasal Folliculitis



## nsclark2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Patient came in with an infection in her left nostril.  Final diagnosis was Nasal Folliculitis; most likely staphylococcus.

Would I use 704.8 code?  Help!


----------



## sagar_supercool (Apr 6, 2009)

*resposne to question*

yes this 704.8 is the correct code in this case


----------

